# Venom 400 (Chip) 25% more horsepower?



## JP8374 (Feb 21, 2005)

*95 Altima - Inexpensive Horsepower?*

I was just wondering if anyone had any input on a chip I was checking out on ebay motors that was only $7.95 that is supposed to tell your car that the air being taken in is 0.00 degrees & then in turn give more fuel to your motor, but i would also like to intake more air somehow if I am going to be dumping more fuel. So, does anyone know of any throttle body swaps for this car or any ideas to get more air into the intake. 2.4 liter DOHC 4 cyl. Altima 95.
Thanks


----------



## ScoDog (Feb 9, 2005)

JP8374 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone had any input on a chip I was checking out on ebay motors that was only $7.95 that is supposed to tell your car that the air being taken in is 0.00 degrees & then in turn give more fuel to your motor, but i would also like to intake more air somehow if I am going to be dumping more fuel. So, does anyone know of any throttle body swaps for this car or any ideas to get more air into the intake. 2.4 liter DOHC 4 cyl. Altima 95.
> Thanks



All it is a 33k ohm resistor (get one at radio shack) that is used to jump out your intake air temp sensor. 

Ive not done it myself but have read up on it. Do a search on the net There is a site that explains how to do it in better detail but for the life of me I cant find it.

Below is hte jest of it tho.


Just take the ends of the resistor and place one in each opening of your harness thast connects to your Intake temp sensor and tape it in place. dont reconnect it to the sensor. Your supposed to run high octane fuel with it to prevent damage to your engine also (something to do with throwing off the timing)


----------



## JP8374 (Feb 21, 2005)

*That increases the fuel, but messes up timing*

So, this will mess up the timing on your car possibly?And if it doesn't, but just sends more fuel to the engine then it would be running rich without more air being available. Anyone know of an after market throttle body fitement or one from another car that could work that would have a larger bore. From my understanding that would be how I could have a real horsepower boost.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The automatic equipped Altimas have a 60mm throttle body where the manual equipped ones had a 55mm. I have an Infinity Q45 75mm on my turbo Altima with a custom intake manifold...

Also, the chance of detonation is much greater if you run a resistor especially when the weather gets warm. I recommend just saving your money to get a Jim Wolf retuned ECU but that is just my opinion.

Troy


----------



## JP8374 (Feb 21, 2005)

*What's a Jim Wolfe retuned ECU?*

Do you have a website I could go to. Also, has anyone tried the Venom chip?
It's supposed to give a 25% boost in Horse Power from 1k-5k RPM. I was thinking of buying that. Also, what year Q45 throttle body bolts on to a 93-97 Nissan altima? 
JP


----------



## JP8374 (Feb 21, 2005)

I have a 95 Nissan Altima and was looking into purchasing this chip for my car. They say that it will boost horsepower by 25% from 1,000 to 5,000 RPM.
This chip costs $299.00. Has anyone tried this chip or familiar with venom products. Is this chip a good one to buy or are there better ones out there?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

JP8374 said:


> Do you have a website I could go to. Also, has anyone tried the Venom chip?
> It's supposed to give a 25% boost in Horse Power from 1k-5k RPM. I was thinking of buying that. Also, what year Q45 throttle body bolts on to a 93-97 Nissan altima?
> JP


yeah i would like to put a bigger throttle body on my alty, but searched the internet and coulnt find 1, but would luv to put an infinity Q45 on it, the year would be a great help thanx, and i got a thread on here that i would appreciate any help, thanx.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dont waste the money on a chip. cheap easy way for people to make money off of you. imo, youll get better results with a k&n drop in filter. use that in conjunction with the bigger tb and youll feel a small gain. i noticed when i did these items alone that i got smoother throttle response and some off the line power, but it wasnt earth shattering power. unless you start going with some of the basic bolt ons, you wont gain a whole bunch of power from the electronic parts.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

299 is too much imo. not worth it either imo. id get an intake or something along those lines first.


----------

